# 2002 vs. 2003 Audi TT 1.8T engine difference (AMU? vs. BAE)



## Polski Ogier (Dec 18, 2007)

Is the 2003 1.8T engine/tranny combo more desirable than the 2002? I know that the engine code is different, but is the 2003 notably better? I can pick up a 2002 for a much more affordable price than a 2003+ Audi TT.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: 2002 vs. 2003 Audi TT 1.8T engine difference (Polski Ogier)*

No difference, except VVT, which is mainly emissions. Get the 2002 if you can get a better deal; the only difference is price.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: 2002 vs. 2003 Audi TT 1.8T engine difference (l88m22vette)*

with the vvt you get a wbo2 and larger memory ecu. The wbo2 will give you better tunes and more power if you ever go with a bigger turbo than stock. Not to mention let you check a/f ratios with a vagcom. Also uni is hinting that they are able to use vvt for more than just start emissions.
Basically, if you plan on stock turbo and nothing more, AMU is fine, if you plan on bigger turbo, the BEA would be a better choice.


----------



## giacTT (May 16, 2007)

*Re: 2002 vs. 2003 Audi TT 1.8T engine difference (cincyTT)*

I have an AMU and plan on BT and 400whp though so you can do either one if its saving you $$ my.02


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: 2002 vs. 2003 Audi TT 1.8T engine difference (giacTT)*

the tunes arent bad, the arent as powerful since the wbo2 will keep a/f at the spec ratio better.


----------



## Polski Ogier (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: 2002 vs. 2003 Audi TT 1.8T engine difference (cincyTT)*

On my 2002 GTI with the AWP 1.8T engine, I had lots of problems, including the A/C going out, and numerous amounts of coilpacks having to be replaced... is the same with the BAE 2003+ engines? Is there a difference in the trannies at all?
Thanks for all the replies too by the way guys.
The car I am looking at is a 2002 TT, 225/6speed, coupe, silver out/black in, with 29xxx miles, for $16,900. Heated seats, xenons (I think, were these available in the 2002's?), etc. Good deal or not?


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: 2002 vs. 2003 Audi TT 1.8T engine difference (Polski Ogier)*

Swapping the packs the Hitachis would add in some reliablity. The 225 has the same 02M that is in the 6sp gli/20th/337's.


----------



## Polski Ogier (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: 2002 vs. 2003 Audi TT 1.8T engine difference (cincyTT)*

So the 2002 225 1.8T is pretty much the same as the 2003+ 225 1.8T engine, with exception of the VVT? Will I have a harder time passing emissions with a 2002? I just plan on chipping it, and maybe doing minor mods down the road (like MOFO, K&N drop-in, better diverter valve). 
I found a good deal here for a 2002 TT, but am hesitant to buy, as it is a 2002 and fairly old, despite good miles. Is there a difference in reliability between the years of the engines? Is the 2002 engine reliable??


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: 2002 vs. 2003 Audi TT 1.8T engine difference (Polski Ogier)*

only diff as said before, vvt for start up and wbo2 primary o2 sensor as opposed to a nbo2 sensor on the AMU


----------

